# Need advice on new 90L community tank!



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,
Recently, after seeing many beautifully aquascaped aquariums at my local pet store, and learning that my tank was too small for my goldfish I was inspired to upgrade my tank from a 22L AquaOne tank to a 90L AquaOne tank. 
Following this I did lots of research into the cycling of tanks and have begun a fish-in cycle due to having fish in my old tank and no space for two tanks!  I would have preferred to do a fishless cycle but it wasn't applicable to my particular scenario! 
Initially I placed the smaller tank on the kitchen table and did a fishless cycle for a day with only the substrate in the base of the new tank. As I begun this process I squeezed out the filter media of my old tank into the filter media of my new tank, which I read is a good way of kick starting the cycle process.(After testing the old tank was cycled properly of course.) Ive also been using Nutrafin Cycle to help it along.
After a day I added the two plants from the old tank to the new, and the day after that I went down to the petstore and purchased another 4 plants.
So far the cycle process seems to be going smoothly. I have had no major spikes in ammonia. Reading a max of 0.5ppm over the week so far, and have been doing partial water changes following any reading of ammonia so far. 

Once this cycle process is complete I plan on re-housing my goldfish and building a tropical community tank, which brings me to the main point of this post! In this tropical tank I would love to have an angelfish along with some other fish. But following much reading I have discovered that this will somewhat limit the choice of fish I can have alongside it. I cant decide whether it would be better so have an array of different types of splitary fish or have the angel fish alongside a breed that will shoal. If so, I would love your opinions on what types of shoaling fish and solitary fish I can keep with my angelfish. Keeping in mind the tank is quite planted. (Which I heard angelfish love.) I would also love to have some kind of algae eater if possible to keep my tank clean for longer periods of time. 

Also, if its not too much I would love to know which order you think I should add the fish to the tank as well! 

Thankyou so much in advance, I know im asking a lot but I want to do this properly and prevent as many casualties as possible! :fish-in-a-bag: *old dude


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Heres an image of the tank at the moment for any of those who a curious.

Edit: Wow....i'm sorry its so massive. Its giving me a headache...


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice tank!! Check out AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor to see what fish would work well. If you imput your tank dimentions and hit the button for "display only suitable fish" it will only show fish that will not outgrow your tank. Do you have a heater in the tank? Are you planning on keeping the goldfish in this tank or is that rehoming elsewhere? 

An Angelfish would not be the best, as they get very big/tall and are a type of cichlid, it will eat most of what you put in with it.


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> Very nice tank!! Check out AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor to see what fish would work well. If you imput your tank dimentions and hit the button for "display only suitable fish" it will only show fish that will not outgrow your tank. Do you have a heater in the tank? Are you planning on keeping the goldfish in this tank or is that rehoming elsewhere?
> 
> An Angelfish would not be the best, as they get very big/tall and are a type of cichlid, it will eat most of what you put in with it.


Hmm....Yes, I do have a heater in the tank, am currently keeping the water at ~25.5degrees celcius. Ahh thats such a shame, I was hoping to have one as my "centerpiece" so to speak...


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would maybe think about a gourmai. They tend to be nice centerpieces. Maybe a couple shoaling fish (some tetras, make sure you get at least 5-6 of each species you get) along with the gourami would look very nice.


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

I guess it's time to scratch the angelfish idea and move toward a gourami??


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Maybe somebody more versed in them will chime in. I just know that the tank is too small, it would need to be rehomed eventually to a tank that is nice and tall, and in my experience, the angels i use to have ate my other fish, including a couple covicts lol. Check out the gouramis though, there are some GOURGEOUS ones. And in have heavily planted tank, you could probably get two dwarfs.


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

How tall do you think it would need to be? I just did a quick google search and read somewhere that you could keep them in a 20 inch high tank? I guess they mean as a minimum...Mine is 21 tall, but at the same time, i'm not sure how credible this source is...


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Just remember, your tank may be 21" tall, but after gravel and such gets put in, its no longer 21" tall.


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> Just remember, your tank may be 21" tall, but after gravel and such gets put in, its no longer 21" tall.


just thought i'd let you know that I ended up settling on two blue rams and a dwarf gourami! no angelfish in this tank, as per advice! 

thanks a bunch!:fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The gallonage alone is a little low for an Angel. What most people don't realize is that even though having plants are idea, even putting Angels in somewhat larger tanks can be a bad idea if it is heavily planted - still talking smaller tanks. Most people believe that plants don't work against you...this is absolutely wrong. For fish that need space anything that takes away space can be a negative - even plants. Your vertical height is fine, but overall the tank is a tad too small for my taste.

Good deal on getting just one Dwarf. Two would have ended up with one dead. Plants do not break up the scenery as well in smaller tanks for territorial fish. I tried twice to keep more than one in a heavily planted 29g...one time too many.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope you really enjoy the rams(I love them) and your dwarf!You did the right thing for yourself and the fish and in time will be much happier.Still probly a little room for a school of cardinals,rummynose or other peaceful tetras.Keeping peaceful fish is usaully more sucessful for many.The angel would have been trouble in your tank I'm sure.
GOOD FOR YOU FOLLOWING ADVICE YOU ASKED FOR ,YOU GOT ALOT OF GOOD INFO!
Oh yea! REAL NICE LOOKING TANK YOU GOT THERE!


----------

